# Brackets for UV light



## Magpie (Apr 12, 2008)

The UV tubes keep falling down in our 4'x2'x2' tank, what can I use to stop it ?! Ideally to attach to the wall of the tank so they're lower down and closer to the animals. Do I just buy pipe brackets from B&Q ? Anything I can order right now from Ebay or wherever ? Wouldn't know what to search for, need it to fit round the reflectors.


----------



## MartinMc (May 19, 2011)

Search Ebay for UV tube clips there are loads of them. Just ordered a couple for myself, Think they were about a quid


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

You should have had clips in the controller box!

The spares code is 

ABB8PCP for T8

AB5SSC for T5

John





Magpie said:


> The UV tubes keep falling down in our 4'x2'x2' tank, what can I use to stop it ?! Ideally to attach to the wall of the tank so they're lower down and closer to the animals. Do I just buy pipe brackets from B&Q ? Anything I can order right now from Ebay or wherever ? Wouldn't know what to search for, need it to fit round the reflectors.


----------



## Magpie (Apr 12, 2008)

Thanks for your replies ! I bought the tubes from someone else with a viv so didn't have the clips. What do I do with spares codes ? 
If I buy from Ebay does one size fit all ? They're T5 tubes.


----------



## MartinMc (May 19, 2011)

Ah I dunno about T5 it was T8s I bought. Ive got spare. PM me your adress and ill post them to ya


----------



## Magpie (Apr 12, 2008)

Are you sure ? Shall I Paypal you some money over ?


----------



## MartinMc (May 19, 2011)

na its cool. Its just the plastic ones i got with the starter. got other ones with the replecters


----------

